# Avatar Error message?



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 19, 2005)

I know that you can't upload an avatar that is bigger than 64 x 64 pixels - what about if we're just linking to a avatar using that option, instead of trying to add it? 

I tried adding a new one, and got the expected "too big" message. I tried linking to the avatar from my website, and got this message:




> Error - cannot find an image at the specified URL. Please make sure that you have entered a valid URL.





It's not my web storage space hanging up, as I use the avatar on another forum by linking to it. Is the bigger than 64 x 64 size the problem when linking as well?

Avatar Here: http://home.comcast.net/~goddessfallenangel/wingedbeauty.gif


----------



## reveal (Sep 19, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> It's not my web storage space hanging up, as I use the avatar on another forum by linking to it. Is the bigger than 64 x 64 size the problem when linking as well?
> 
> Avatar Here: http://home.comcast.net/~goddessfal...ingedbeauty.gif




The link you're pointing to is http://home.comcast.net/~goddessfal...ingedbeauty.gif *literally* (it includes the ellipses). That's probably why it doesn't work. I don't see an image when I cilck on the link.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The link you're pointing to is http://home.comcast.net/~goddessfal...ingedbeauty.gif *literally* (it includes the ellipses). That's probably why it doesn't work. I don't see an image when I cilck on the link.




Sorry about that. It's because I had cut-and-pasted the message from this thread, where I didn't get an answer to the question.

Correct link is http://home.comcast.net/~goddessfallenangel/wingedbeauty.gif

And yes, this is the one I get the error message with. I'll correct the first post.


----------



## reveal (Sep 19, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. It's because I had cut-and-pasted the message from this thread, where I didn't get an answer to the question.
> 
> Correct link is http://home.comcast.net/~goddessfallenangel/wingedbeauty.gif
> 
> And yes, this is the one I get the error message with. I'll correct the first post.




Since the "64 by 64" message comes below both textboxes, I would assume it applies to either type of avatar, linked or uploaded.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

Some people have bigger than 64 x 64 avatars, and I didn't recall seeing them in the standard, so I thought I'd ask - that, and I'm actually getting an error message instead of the 'avatar too large' message.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 20, 2005)

Several of the "stock" avatars are larger than 64x64.  And admins are able to use larger avatars as well.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe the ones I've seen are admins.  

I'd still like to know about the error, though...


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 20, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'd still like to know about the error, though...




Maybe Michael will stop by in a bit and clear it up.  I am thinking Reveal might be right though, it doesn't even like avatars larger than 64x64 even when hosted on another server.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd love to know how Micheal Morris can have a different pic for every post he makes.... 


But I do believe he's still busy with his ill father who'd just had triple bypass surgery recently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'd still like to know about the error, though...




Too big.  (You need to chop the sides down or give me the url for the original artwork and I will do it for you.   )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

The URL for the original artwork is the link in the first post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> The URL for the original artwork is the link in the first post.



No, that’s something that has already been shrunk…   Let me guess you didn’t make the above avatar your trying to use, huh?  (Any chance you have the artist's name?)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

Nope, didn't make it. Someone sent it to me - they didn't remember where they got it, either.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd love to know how Micheal Morris can have a different pic for every post he makes.... .




I hacked the code of course 

BTW, it's not different for each post - it's different for each display so if you refresh a screen with my posts you'll get different avatars. There are 127 of them in all, and there should be more once Ravnica is released 

Stock avatars (ones inputted in the system and selectable) are often larger than 64x64. Admins can have avatars of any size -- Mine are 100x100.  The most likely reason a remote avatar isn't working is that the remote server is blocking remote image linking (which is a fairly common practice).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, I pay for my webspace, and I'm supposed to be able to remote link (supposed to).

That, and I use the avatar on another board (not related to my webpace), same link as above, and it works there.

I give up.....


----------



## reveal (Sep 23, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, I pay for my webspace, and I'm supposed to be able to remote link (supposed to).
> 
> That, and I use the avatar on another board (not related to my webpace), same link as above, and it works there.
> 
> I give up.....




I think I found the problem. It's A) over the 64x64 pixel limit and B) 13Kb in size, which is over the 4.9Kb limit here. Either way, it's oversized.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

I had assumed that, being linked to another website, and not on ENworld's servers, the KB limit wouldn't matter.


----------



## reveal (Sep 23, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I had assumed that, being linked to another website, and not on ENworld's servers, the KB limit wouldn't matter.




It's not a link though. It actually uploads it to the EN World server. Otherwise, there would probably be a ton of broken avatar images as links change frequently.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

No, it does, because Enworld uploads it from the link.

Otherwise, as I've seen as a different site admin, people link and shrink 5 meg animated gifs to their avatars and it slows everything down.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah! Now, I wish someone had explained that before, it makes a lot of sense!  

I was continually running off the assumption that it just linked to it, as the other messageboards I am on just use a link, rather that use disk space. Thanks!

But then, why do we have an "Upload Avatar" section and a "Link to Avatar" section, if they do the same thing? (i.e., upload the avatar to ENworld servers?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Upload from your HD, link from the web.  Different locations to download/upload the file from.


----------



## reveal (Sep 23, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> But then, why do we have an "Upload Avatar" section and a "Link to Avatar" section, if they do the same thing? (i.e., upload the avatar to ENworld servers?)




Simply to confuse people. 

No, I would assume because if you labelled both "Upload Avatar" it would be less intuitive. People wouldn't know to put a link in one field and/or browse for a file in the other. Either way, that's a question for the people who programmed VB.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm.  I'd like a simple "Upload Avatar"; most people know how to save a pic to their hard drive.

But, if that's the way the programmers wanted it, I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

I've had problems uploading avatars actualy, so I usually link them off my website.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 24, 2005)

That's what I tried to do, which prompted this post.


----------

